# Encouraging them to breed



## acm321 (Apr 9, 2015)

So, I have a pair of cockatiels, the male is white faced grey and the female is a lutino. Is there anything I can do to encourage them to breed? They are a bonded pair, but for some reason they do not mate. They are interested in the nest box they have but only sometimes. What can I do to encourage them to breed?

Also, what might their offspring look like? I do not know what mutations their parents were...

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you!

:lutino::wf grey:


----------



## cassie.c87 (Feb 17, 2015)

Are you sure the Lutino is a hen? it isn't unheard of two males bonding. if it is a hen the offspring will be 100% greys with males being split Lutino, that is if there are no hidden splits. I can't really help with encouraging mating other than make sure they have enough sunlight, healthy diet and a relaxed breeding area


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

Breeding takes patience. They won't just do it on your command, we're talking about birds not robots. I would leave the nestbox up and wait. They'll nest when they feel like it. Provide a healthy balanced diet with seed (vitamin E in seed is a stimulant for breeding) and nothing more.


----------



## acm321 (Apr 9, 2015)

Yea, I know that they won't mate when I want them to, but they are always in the nest, but it has no eggs. The male mounted the female once, but it was unsuccessful because he fell off of her. If i uploaded a photo, would you be able to tell is she was a female to is she hard to identify physically because of her coloration?

Thank you for your help


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

Odie and Luna spent a lot of time in the nestbox before Luna laid any eggs. They tend to spend a lot of time in there "remodeling" and getting things how they want them.


----------

